# Good place to get Jotun paint



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a good place that sells Jotun paint, preferably somewhere around mall of emirates (that sort of area anyway) down to where the ACE hardware is on Shk Z road.

Will need to be somewhere that will mix up a number of small tins, as I want to try a few different colours to see which is best and need to see an area of the wall painted to get a proper idea, the colour charts just don't do it.

ACE don't do Jotun (and even if they did I'm sure it would be twice the price of anywhere else...)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Further down SZR towards AD, near the Holiday Inn there's a Jotun Paints place.

Not sure they will mix paints for you as its an interior design place -- its called Atlantis something or other and its on the service road.


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks, will have a wonder around that area in the morning (figured that a lot of these smaller places might be closed on a Friday so didn't bother going today)

By mixing paints I just mean the usual way they make them in store, where you choose the colour code and a pot of white paint goes into a machine, gets some dyes squirted into it, and is then shaken and mixed about for a while. I just need somewhere that can mix up a number of different pots according to their colour codes, but only small size pots to use a samplers more than anything else.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I think you'll need a retailer like Ace for that kind of thing. The one I mentioned is about half a mile down, near the Ibis.

There's also a Jotun place on the north side of Umm Sequim road if you are driving out from SZR heading to Bab Al Shams - it looks a mot more 'trade' focused so might be a better bet.

I noticed it from the road as I headed out to the cycle track this morning.


----------

